
Snapchat for urls - armaan110
http://ephemurl.xyz/
======
qwertypie
[http://ephemurl.xyz/a0bb1ab0](http://ephemurl.xyz/a0bb1ab0)

~~~
armaan110
[http://ephemurl.xyz/df29ca9b](http://ephemurl.xyz/df29ca9b)

------
OJFord
Why?

(Other than to take advantage of a punny name!)

